# Weed Killer Thats Safe Around Sheep?



## hillbilly123 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just moved my sheep into a new field and realized that I had some thistle bushes. Of course they found them before I did and got a bunch of burs on them. Anyway, I quickly cut down the ones I could find, but I was wondering if there is a weed killer I can safely use around sheep?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Iron oxide maybe? Flame weeding with a torch (and water buckets!) works for some weeds (not nettles for sure)


----------



## hillbilly123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ross said:


> Iron oxide maybe? Flame weeding with a torch (and water buckets!) works for some weeds (not nettles for sure)


I was hoping someone had a homemade concoction that was safe around the sheep. I recall reading someplace that you should keep your sheep off the field for a while when you use roundup because it can be toxic.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Gallon Vinegar, 1/2 cup Dawn dish washing soap, gently mixed, applied heavily on a hot sunny day. 
Should take care of the weeds.


----------



## hillbilly123 (Jun 3, 2012)

bergere said:


> Gallon Vinegar, 1/2 cup Dawn dish washing soap, gently mixed, applied heavily on a hot sunny day.
> Should take care of the weeds.


Sorry for all the questions, but does the kind of vinegar matter (i.e. white vs apple cider?).


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

Are they burrs, or thistles? We have both. The sheep eat the thistles, and will eat the burrdock plants too. If they are burrs, and you've cut out the ones with actual burrs on them, maybe just wait a bit and see if the sheep eat down the small ones for you. Mine will eat the small plants.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You would use White Vinegar. ;O)


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

2 4 d amine expensive but works you can spot spray thistle. and safe around animals just dump milk if around dairy animals for allotted time.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Curtail M- Grazing restriction 7 days.

Target- grazing restriction of 7 days

2,4-D- no livestock restrictions unless they are lactating dairy animals

glyphosate- All portions of forage and crops treated with glyphosate may be fed to livestock

grazon-no lactating dairy animals for 7 days

clopyralid-no grazing restrictions

MCPA-no grazing for 7 days

reclaim- 7 day dairy animal restriction

restore-7 day dairy animal restriction

tundra- no grazing for 25 days

So there are options for you, if herbicides are not scary to you. Spot spraying glyphosate seems the safest, according to my 2012 crop protection guide. I know glyphosate is the devil to some, nay many, but there are reasons the companies put restrictions on their herbicides.

It all depends on your perspective. And pre-conceived notions...


----------

